# I've had writer's block since I was 16



## somethingnew (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm not making this up, people.  I used to love to read and write as a youngster.  I wrote poetry.  I read all the books I can get my hands on.  My favorite novelists were Jeffery Archer and Dean Koontz.  So anyway, while I was into those things, I would get these horrible grades in English class.  I averaged at D.  I'm not lying.  But I didn't take it too hard because english was my second language, having only arrived at Canada at the age of 8.  In any case, at some point, I felt so discouraged to write anything that I convinced myself that I had writer's block.


Fast forward 10 years later, the present time.  I'm now a law student.  And I hate it.  If anything kills the imagination, it's studying the law.  If anthing is duller in life, it's being a lawyer.  I'm almost 100K in debt already and I'm only in my second year.  I so desperately need to drop out but there is no possible way of paying that debt back.  So I feel as if I'm stuck here.  In the meantime, my love for reading and writing is resurfacing.  I really want to pursue it now.  I feel as if that's my calling now.  So I'm at a crossroads.  

Right now, I'm going to try to learn everything about writing a novel while I'm finishing off my classes.  I'm still a horrible writer, I feel.  I'm looking into taking creative writing classes and learning more about being descriptive and character developing.  If anyone is in the Michigan area and know of any workshop or college classes that are helpful, drop me a PM.


Cheers :smurfin:


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 19, 2007)

Write poetry and go out.
Do things for people.
help this world, man.
it's getting desperate.
make love to someone who makes love back to you.
christ, just live and be happy.
never forget you're free.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello there, and welcome to the forum. My advice: if you really hate studying law, find something that does interest you. If you want to, you'll surely find a way to pay back the money you own. I've seen people do this, and they felt so much the better afterwards.


Nickie


----------



## Rob (Jul 19, 2007)

If you're already 100k in debt, maybe you should consider putting your energy into something other than writing. Chances are you'll make very little money from it.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Baron (Jul 19, 2007)

No advice offered, just welcome to the forum


----------



## Shinn (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## J.S.S (Jul 19, 2007)

You sound very interesting, welcome and such...


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 19, 2007)

I dropped out of Acting School to pursue writing, so I know how you feel. Good luck to you!


----------



## Neva_Phillips (Jul 19, 2007)

Honey, get your law degree. A stable job is a good thing to have.
Then...pursue, pursue, pursue your writing dream.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 19, 2007)

Nonsense; follow your dreams. You can get a stable job anywhere.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 20, 2007)

100K? I'd say: Time to file bankruptcy. My god. It'll ruin your credit score, but you won't be living in the slums.


----------



## Xtlk 1 (Jul 20, 2007)

If I can put a word in....

A stable job doesn't matter.
Debt doesn't matter
School doesn't matter
Law doesn't matter (in your case, not in the case of being stolen from and such)

What matters is that you are happy
What matters is that you can really live and can really be free
What matters is that you follow your passion whether it be writing or poetry or whatever
Its human nature and deep down inside you are killing yourself to escape
That why you feel this way.

its better to going increasingly into debt and live happily cause one day you will die and debt won't matter, school won't matter, law won't matter....

What will matter is that you live happily and you lived freely.

I took an aptitude test and I have ability to work in all those practical demanding fields: Medical science, law, etc.

But I don't care what-so-ever because what I want to do is write.....so I will.

I may fail but might as well take a shot and fail than to never try at all.

Now I'm rambling....
Welcome, plenty info here to help in your writing.


----------



## suzyq (Jul 20, 2007)

Firstly, welcome. I’m new here myself.

Secondly. OMG. It’s very easy for outsiders to give advice on your particular situation. But I understand your dilemma because I have been there. I grew up in a non-english speaking household, hated English at school but loved reading and writing from a young age in spite of that. The people I love around me, told me that the only way to get a good stable job that pays more money was to go to university. I did. I got as far as starting a PhD but was so disillusioned by the reality of the situation – having a great education does not mean you will make more money or have a stable job. I still loved writing, so I quit. But guess what – you still have to pay the bills right?

I’m not published but I have friends who are and what follows is a typical experience.

Writing novels is not a get rich quick scheme. It takes time to write, to edit, to submit your work (publishers can take anywhere from 3 months to over a year to get back to you), to deal with rejection and keep writing and resubmitting your work.

Generally speaking, when you do find a publisher, you get paid an advance (not always the case, but this is money upfront on any sales you will make). You may get some of it when you sign a contract with them but most likely you won’t receive the whole amount until the book is actually published, and it can take a year or more for the book to be published. Even after it’s published, you have already been paid an advance, so any sales you make, you won’t get any more money unless you sell more books than the royalties (% commission of the sales) on your advance.

But it gets worse. Traditional publishers do their book keeping payouts to authors, either every six months, or once a year! So if you do make a million dollars in royalties you won’t see it for another 6 months to a year after it is published. Most first time authors get paid around $2000 to $5000 US for their first book.

I’m not trying to discourage you from writing a novel and having it published, more just making you aware of how long it will take. If you are going to pay your bills, you need a back up plan and if being a lawyer is not it then you’ll have to think hard about what it is you can do in the meantime. I didn’t go on to pursue the career I spent 7 years of my life working towards at university, but I did find other ways to make money and still write.

And yeah, I’m still learning too. All of us are – it’s a life time pursuit and if you are serious about it you will learn and get better at it.


----------



## Kyrie (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome~ And may I ask, why are you studying law? Were you forced?


----------



## Baron (Jul 20, 2007)

Everything Suzy says here is right but it shouldn't be a put-off. The fact is that there are not many fortunate enough for writing to be a major source of income unless they go into journalism. That doesn't mean that you can't just take a "bread and butter" job to get the bills paid.

I studeied art and photography and continued to write while I was studying, there was no conflict for me. I enjoy all the creative mediums so perhaps I've just been fortunate. There have been times when I haven't been getting adequate income though and I've taken work in bars, on building sites, anything just to keep the money coming in and found that these jobs often provided me with something to write about.

Go for it if you believe that you have the talent.


----------

